# LG to Deploy DTS’s HD Decoder in Full AV Lineup



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

DTS recently announced a new long-term strategic alliance with LG Electronics that allows DTS’s premium audio technology to be deployed on LG’s full lineup of home electronics entertainment products. This includes LG’s complete line of 4K UHD-TVs, sound bars, AV receivers, and media players.










Specifically, LG products will carry DTS’s HD decoder (DTS-HD), which opens the door for compatibility with all DTS audio formats up to 11.1 channels. It also includes support across DTS Digital Surround, DTS Coreless Lossless, DTS Express, and the ever-popular DTS-HD MA codec. 

"This agreement marks a significant expansion in delivering DTS' premium audio to more LG products and more customers worldwide," said Jea Yoo, president, DTS Korea. "We are here to fully support LG's dedication to providing their customers with products that deliver the best sound quality, and look forward to working together in bringing to market next-generation products that provide a breathtaking entertainment experience."

DTS says their DTS-HD decoder is engineered to support DTS audio formats found in streaming media and over-the-top content (such as Hulu and Netfilx), showing the two companies recognize the valuable importance of those delivery vehicles in modern home entertainment. However, DTS also stresses its HD decoder is compatible with “legacy audio technology” contained on DVD and Blu-ray discs. 

Fans of DTS-HD MA material will especially appreciate LG’s ability to decode the codec on televisions and media players, something that has been sorely missed in the past. The ability to use these kind of electronics as an HD sound feed is certainly interesting.

LG has not released specific information about which of its products will ship with the DTS-HD decoder, nor have they revealed a starting release date. LG’s executive vice president of Electronics (Jeong-hwan Lee) only stated that LG will outfit their newest products, including OLED and 4K HD televisions, with DTS’s decoder. He adds that LG is excited to bring owners an audio experience that rivals the visual side of their television lineup.

_Image Credit: DTS_


----------

